# Wie bekomme ich richtigen Rahmen



## wolkenwalker (26. März 2011)

hi Leute

Ich habe ein wirkliches Problem mit meiner Webseite. Ich komme da einfach nicht weiter. 
Ich bin soweit fertig und die ist auch schon on. 
http://www.buildinginspectionperth.net.au
Da ist auf jeder Seite ein grauer rahmen zu sehen, den ich eigentlich gar nicht haben will. Wenn ich diesen Rahmen aber rausnehme verscheibt sich alles ein wenig. und wird auch nicht mehr richtig angezeigt. 
Mein Rahmen sollte eigentlci so aussehen. 
https://online.westpac.com.au/esis/Login/SrvPage

Ich habe damals meinen Rahmen von einem Template, da ich mich eigentlich mit Webseiten gar nicht auskenne. hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich so einen Rahmen herbekomme, oder wie ich den selbst erstellen kann. 

Danke vorab. peter


----------



## iBirne (26. März 2011)

Wenn du so einen Rahmen haben willst, kann man das ersten mit einer Grafik machen, was natürlich sehr aufwändig ist, oder man greift auf CSS3 Features zurück. Diese werden aber vor allem von älteren Browsern nicht unterstützt.

Wenn du einen Rahmen wie auf dem Seite vom zweiten Link muss die Style Angabe in etwa so aussehen:

```
-moz-box-shadow: 0px 0px 10px #b2b2b2;       /* Für Firefox */
-webkit-box-shadow: 0px 0px 10px #b2b2b2;    /* Für Safari und Google Chrome */
box-shadow: 0px 0px 10px #b2b2b2;            /* Für andere Browser z.B. Opera */
```

Damit das funktioniert muss der Browser aber CSS3 unterstützen. Hier gibt es noch mehr Informationen CSS3.info


----------

